# Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit



## Unregistriert (7 Januar 2009)

Seit Montag habe ich zwei Anrufe in Abwesenheit erhalten.

Rufnummern:

1) 00049
2) 00049221

Kann irgendjemand diese Rufnummern einordnen? Finde ich doch relativ merkwürdig, muss ich zugeben.


----------



## auch Unregistriert (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hatte vorgestern einen Anruf in Abwesenheit von der 00049 und gestern einen von einer 00049211. Habe auch keine Ahnung was das soll und was das für Nummern sind!
Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Ich auch, aber bei mir war es heut schon das dritte Mal. Bin diesesmal drangegangen. War nur ein Rauschen zu hören. Keine Ahnung was das sein soll.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Auch wir bekommen seit dem 5.1.2009 Anrufe von 00049 (2x) und 00049211 (2x). Heute bekamen wir nach dem Anruf eine SMS mit der Meldung "Letze Anrufe ohne Mailbox-Nachricht: +4922852888". Bin mir nicht sicher, ob diese SMS im Zusammenhang mit dem Anruf von 00049211, ist aber naheliegend. Es handelt sich hier um die Firma Prodialog aus Bonn, eine Marketing-Firma. Das ist die Nummer der Zentrale dieser Firma.


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Bei mir ist es mittlerweile auch der dritte Anruf gewesen, habe alle Anrufe zu spät bemerkt, daher konnte ich keinen beantworten. Aber scheinbar scheint das ganze ja System zu haben, wenn es bei mehreren Leuten seit Montag so abläuft. Äußerst merkwürdig.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Bei mir begann  es mit zwei anrufen der 00049, dann 2 anrufe der 0004921 und heute einer mit 00049211. 
Hab bisher immer besetzt gedrückt. Ich hoffe das hört bald auf! Nervt tierisch !!


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Das ist bei mir auch so. Welche Netze habt ihr denn? Ich bin bei Eplus.


----------



## jupp11 (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Irgendwie erinnert mich das an diese Geschichte:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/serv...-einen-anruf-von-0000123456-a.html#post199713


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Ich bekomme auch mehrmals täglich Anrufe von den oben genannten Nummern. Bin einmal ran gegangen und da kam nur Rauschen. Bin ebenfalls bei E-Plus. Seltsame Geschichte.

Gruß


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Die Vorwahl 00049 wird hier gelistet. Ob die mysteriösen Anrufe etwas damit zu tun haben, weiß ich nicht.

Service/Notfall-Rufnummern - BIC GENODEF1P11


> Vorwahlnummern für Deutschland
> Bei Problemen im Ausland können Sie Ihren Ansprechpartner in Deutschland über folgende Vorwahlnummern telefonisch erreichen:
> ...
> Kenia 00049



Die führende Null wird in einigen Ländern benötigt, daher nimmt man als  internationale Vorwahl 
auf dem Handy  für Deutschland am besten  *+*0049


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

auch bei e-plus.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

bekomme auch seit gestern anrufe von 00049211. konnte leider nie drangehen, habe versucht zurückzurufen geht aber nicht.
bin auch bei eplus. echt nervig sowas!


----------



## blowfish (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz @CP.
Wenn ich einen Anruf aus Kenia erhalten würde, dann müsstze doch eigentlich die Ländervorwahl von Kenia kommen und nicht die gewählte 00049 oder stehe ich da auf dem Schlauch? Also bei einem Anruf aus GB die 0044 usw.


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Was hier wirklich passiert, hat sicherlich kaum etwas mit regulärem Wählverkehr zu tun. 
Bisher ist das nur Stochern im Nebel


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

und es geht weiter. heute also ein anruf von 022852888899. und irgendwer hatte ja scheinbar auch schon einen anruf von einer ähnlichen nummer.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Ich habe auch diese Woche Anrufe von

1) 00049 (am 06.01., 10:18 ),
2) 00049211 (am 08.01., 11:07),
3) 037587 (09.01., 11:26)

erhalten.
Und ich bin auch bei EPlus...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hab auch E-Plus, hab ein paar mal Anrufe von 00049211 bekommen...anfangs nur Rauschen wie beschrieben, dann gings irgendwann mal und jemand von E-Plus hat angerufen...irgendwelche Werbung oder so, hab natürlich aufgelegt, die können nerven...jetzt auch die SMS mit entgangenem Anruf von +4922852888...


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Bei mir das Gleiche. 2 Anrufe gehabt. Und bekam auch eine sms mit "Nicht vergessen. Sie konnten einen Anruf von 022852888 nicht annehmen." Von daher hängen die Nummern definitiv zusammen.

Achja, und bei Eplus bin ich auch! Verkauft der Laden inzwischen unseren Nummern weiter??! =)


----------



## Unregistriert (9 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

einerseits bin ich ja erleichtert, dass nicht nur ich von so merkwürdigen nummern angerufen werde, andererseits gruselts mich auch.

also: heute morgen um 9 hatte ich einen verpassten anruf von 00049, heute gegen 17 uhr von 02285888899. jaaaaaaaaaaaaa, auch ich bin bei e-plus. 

bedeutet das jetzt, dass jemand aus kenia möglichst viele e-plus kunden erreichen möchte und dass jemandem aus der gegend um bonn ziemlich langweilig ist? 

mysteriös, mysteriös! drangehen werde ich bei den nummern jedenfalls nicht, wer weiß, dort dahinter steckt...


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Bin auch Kunde von E-Plus.
Mittlerweile habe ich drei Anrufe von der Rufnummer: 00049211
und gerade eben einen Anruf von der Nummer:022852888899 gekriegt.
Habe ich allerdings weggedrückt.
Scheint es da wohl ein Problem mit den Daten von E-Plus Kunden zu geben?! 
Kann ja irgendwie nicht sein, dass (fast) nur solche betroffen sind!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hallo,

hab grad bei Google 022852888899 eingegeben und bin auf dieses Forum gestoßen...
und sowie es ausschaut decken sich eure Erfahrung auch mit meinem.

bin auch EPlus Kunde ...

erster Anruf vom 7.1,09 ~ 11:57 Uhr   - 000049211
zweiter Anruf vom 9.1.09, ~11:57 Uhr - 037587
und eben gerade um ~ 14:57 Uhr  022852888899

mysteriös das ganze.. aber riecht echt  nach Datenklau 

MfG


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

selbes wie vorposter.. 
rufnummer eingegeben und auf dieses forum gestoßen
00049211 hat mich auch schon mehrmals angerufen konnte aber nie drangehen.
Mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand schonmal einen solchen anruf beantwortet hat?
Natürlich auch E-Plus Kunde!

Mfg


----------



## perry75 (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Seit Montag habe ich zwei Anrufe in Abwesenheit erhalten.
> 
> Rufnummern:
> 
> ...


 leutedas selbe ist mir auch passiert die haben sich als kundenservice von eplus ausgegeben , ich idiot habe auch mein kennwort preisgegeben, sie wollten auch meine e.mail adresse wissen und sagten mir das meine daten nicht weitergegeben , werden an dritte. ich wurde skeptisch und rief beim kundenservice an , die wussten aber nichts davon. toll . was kann mir im schlimmsten fall passieren.


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Ohne Email-Adresse noch nicht viel.... aber mit der adresse kommen die ja an dein Profil ran... einfach Passwort ändern und gut is


----------



## Unregistriert (10 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Der letzte Anruf war bei uns am Donnerstag, seit dem ist Ruhe. Wir haben auch E-Plus.


----------



## vkr. (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

hallo,
ich habe die nummer auch in google eingegeben und bin hier gelandet. ich war schon 2 mal angerufen, konnte aber nicht dran gehen. ich bin auch eplus-kunde.
gruss


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bekomme seit Tagen jeden Morgen (Mo-Fr) ein Anruf von +4922852888.
Einmal bin ich dran gegangen und es kann nur rauschen, seitdem vermeide ich es
dran zu gehen. Bin übrings auch E-Plus Kunde.
Sollten da wirklich Daten abhanden gekommen sein, wäre das ein Fall für eine gemeinsame Beschwerde und die Presse. Das werden ja nicht nur die paar Leute von hier sein, sondern wesentlich mehr.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hallo,
bei mir hat es auch gerade 3 mal geklingelt und bevor ich rangehen konnte, wurde aufgelegt. Die Nummer war 022852888899 
Bei der Suche durch google nach dem Inhaber dieser Nummer bin ich auf dieses forum gestoßen. Ich habe jetzt gleich mal diese Nummern auf meinem Telefon gesperrt. In Zukunft landen diese Anrufer gleich auf meine Mailbox. Auch ich bin über base sowas wie ein E-Plus Kunde.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hallo!
Also ich wurde auch gerade von der nummer 022852888899 angerufen und bindran gegangen da kam nur rauschen und habe direkt aufgelegt...
tja dann habe ich diese nr. bei google eingegeben und bin auch hier gelandet.
und binebenfalls base oder e-plus kunde...
vielleicht kann man ja über eine geschäftsstelle herausbekommen woher diese nummer genau stammt.


----------



## perry75 (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Die Vorwahl 00049 wird hier gelistet. Ob die mysteriösen Anrufe etwas damit zu tun haben, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Service/Notfall-Rufnummern - BIC GENODEF1P11
> 
> ...


,ich bin drangegangen und die haben sich als kundenbeteung von eplus ausgegeben

 hallo versteht ihr nicht da ist eine null zu viel für deutschland,


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

bin auch eplus kunde und erst
8.1.09 00049211
9.1.09 037587
12.1.09 022852888899
 laut kd dienst von eplus habe ich irendwo meine nummer hinterlegt.internet oder gewinnspiele oder usw..   bin aber sehr vorsichtig was das angeht und habe sie weitergegeben.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

!nicht! wollte ich schreiben


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Das ist für E-Plus oder Base so üblich. Die streiten aus Prinzip erst mal sowas ab und geben generell den Kunden die Schuld. Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung. Auch ich habe noch nie meine Mobilfunknummer im Internet benutzt. Dafür habe ich eine VoIP Nummer, die ich mal schnell ändern kann.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

na, das gibt es doch nicht!
ich dachte, ich surfe mal im netz, um herauszufinden, wer mich da ständig anruft, und da finde ich euch.
ich habe das selbe problem:
anrufe von 00049, 00049211, 022852888899, und in dieser reihenfolge.
ich bin übrigens auch bei e-plus.
hatte bis jetzt das glück, nicht rangegangen zu sein.
werde es auch weiter ignorieren.
wünsche nervfreie handys!


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Ich habe auch soeben einen Anruf von 022852888  899 erhalten. Konnte Gott sei dank nicht rangehen. Wie ich hier erfahren habe auch wohl mit Glück.

In der "Sie konnten den Anruf nicht annehmen" -SMS stand die Nummer 022852888 also ohne die letzten drei Ziffern. Diese Nummer gehört laut prodi log telemarketing GmbH der Firma Das Büro von Dr Iris Oltman Dr. Iris Oltmann....

Also zumindest wissen wir halbwegs, wer dahinter steckt...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Habe auch diese komischen anrufe.

05.01.09 00049 2x
07.01.09 00049211 1x
09.01.09 037587 1x
12.01.09 022852888899 4x

War auch schon in so einem E-Plus Laden, die konnten mir da auch nicht weiterhelfen. Haben mich gefragt ob ich meine Nr. weitergebe, hab ich aber noch nie getan. Bei Gewinnspielen oder ähnliches gebe ich immer eine Vodafone Nr. an.

Das einzigste was ich rausfinden konnte das die 0228 die Vrowahl von Bonn ist.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Habe versucht bei der Nr. 022852888899 anzurufen. Es klingelt, aber es geht keiner ran.

prodi log telemarketing GmbH
Strasse:	Burgstr. 69
PLZ:	53177
Ort:	Bonn
Bundesland:	Nordrhein-Westfalen
Telefon:	022852888-0 !!! die 0 ist die Zentrale und wir werden von der Durchwahl 899 angerufen. Wo aber leider keiner ran geht!

Oberer Lindweg 46
53129 Bonn
Deutschland
Telefon: +49 (0)228-7078993
Fax: +49 (0)228 - 914 8849


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

mpressum / Angaben nach § 6 TDG:

[email protected] Telemarketing GmbH
Geschäftsführer: [ edit] 
Gesamtprokura: [ edit ]
Burgstraße 69
D-53177 Bonn

Mitglied des DDV e.V.

Kontakt / Verantwortlich im Sinne des Presserechts und gemäß §§ 6 TDG, 10 MDStV:

[email protected] Telemarketing GmbH
[ edit] i
Burgstraße 69
D-53177 Bonn
Telefon +49 (0)228-52888-0
Telefax +49 (0)228-52888-99
E-Mail [email protected]
Web prodialog - Combine Interests.

HRB 9446, Amtsgericht Bonn
Umsatzsteuer-ID-Nummer: DE 215 395 668


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Hab auch E-Plus, hab ein paar mal Anrufe von 00049211 bekommen...anfangs nur Rauschen wie beschrieben, dann gings irgendwann mal und jemand von E-Plus hat angerufen...irgendwelche Werbung oder so, hab natürlich aufgelegt, die können nerven...jetzt auch die SMS mit entgangenem Anruf von +4922852888...






ich bekomm auch ständig diese anrufe und ich bin auch bei e-plus
man was ist das


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Ich hab gerade eben auch so einen Anruf bekommen.
Das ganze ist schon ziemlich merkwürdig.
Letzte Woche hatte ich aber auch einen Anruf von Base, die mir ein Angebot machen wollten, irgendeine Treueaktion...
Und jetzt diese Nummer, wie gesagt bin auch bei E-plus/Base.


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Bin base kunde (gehört ja zu eplus) und habe nun auch zum dritten mal Anrufe von +4922852888 in Abwesenheit bekommen. Seltsam...


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

booo was den hier los...hab auch mal gegoogelt nach den Nummern die mich letzte und diese week ständig anrufen...und jetzt seh ich hier ein ganzes Forum...krass...bin auch E-Plus Kunde. Wurde mehrmals von 00049 , 00049211 und heute das erste mal von 022852888899...krass...bei der Nr. 00049211 bin ich mal ran gegangen, ohne meinen Namen zusagen, aber da hat es nur gerauscht und hab aber gleich wieder aufgelegt....
krass ist ja echt der hammer das soviele angerufen werden...

LG Janine


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade eben auch so einen Anruf bekommen.
> Das ganze ist schon ziemlich merkwürdig.
> Letzte Woche hatte ich aber auch einen Anruf von Base, die mir ein Angebot machen wollten, irgendeine Treueaktion...
> Und jetzt diese Nummer, wie gesagt bin auch bei E-plus/Base.



Hab auch als Basekunde letzten Freitag nen Anruf von "Base" bekommen, von wegen Treueaktion, wir brauchen dafür ihr geburtsdatum. Hab gemeint, dass die das doch in der Datenbank (von wegen Vertragsabschluss unso) haben ... hatse aufgelegt.
Heut morgen in der Schule dann der Anruf der mysteriösen Nummer, konnt aber zum Glück nich mitten im Unterricht dran gehn xD
Schon sehr mysteriös das ganze .. :-/


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

bin auch bei eplus und wurde heute ebenfalls von 022852888899 angerufen, konnte aber nicht rangehen. sonderbar!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hallo zusammen!

Natürlich habe auch ich viele Anrufe von den 3 Nummern erhalten, bin aber auch nie dran gegangen. Mach ich grundsätzlich nicht wenn kein Name im Display steht!!

Vielleicht sollte man sich mal an den Verbraucherschutz wenden!! Immerhin gibt e-plus oder Base einfach unsere Nummern weiter!! Habe meine HandyNummer ebenfalls nie bei irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen etc. abgegeben!
Nur Freunde und Familie haben meine Nummer....

Schade das ich erst im Oktober meinen Vertrag verlängern lassen habe!! Sonst hätte ich jetzt gekündigt! Das nervt nämlich total!!

Werde mal schauen ob man dem Verbraucherschutz ne Mail schreiben kann und werde ihnen den Link dieses Forums mit geben, damit sie sich das mal alles durchlesen können!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

wahrscheinlich ist es wirklich das Beste, sich bei BASE/E-Plus zu beschweren?


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

mir ist das gleiche passiert ...
und natürlich bin ich auch bei eplus ... wenn die die nummern weiter geben wäre das ne große schweinerei


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Mir ebenfalls!!!! Die sonderbare nummer 02285schiessmichtot...


----------



## Unregistriert (15 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Also hab mich erkundigt......Verbraucherschutz will natürlich Geld für ne Beratung! Per Mail sind das gleich 15 €!! Aber seit 3 Tagen ist bei mir auch ruhe! Hoffe das bleibt so! 
Dafür ruft mich jeden Morgen um halb neun eine 01805 Nummer auf Festnetz an! Bin ich bis jetzt auch nicht dran gegangen!! Schlimm sowas.....


----------



## Unregistriert (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

bei mir das gleiche wie bei vielen andern...bekam einen Anruf von der Nummer :01805012855 und habe diesen Anruf weggedrückt und bekam dann eine SMS von der Mailbox das ich die Nummer: 022852888 verpasst habe...

Verstehe nur nicht warum mir aber eine andere Nummer angezeigt wurde als die, die dann per sms kam!? Kann mir das einer erklären?

PS: ich bin auch Kunde von Base und somit E-Plus...


----------



## KatzenHai (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Die 02285... meldet per Anrufbeantworter "E-Plus-Kundenservice. Wir haben versucht, Sie zu erreichen. Wir werden es wieder versuchen" (sinngemäß).

00049 ist DE.
00049211 ist das düsselDORF in DE.


----------



## auch Unregistriert (19 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hallo ihr.

Ich hatte ganz am Anfang schon mal gepostet und dann das Forum vergessen gehabt. Nur zur Info: Nach meinen recherchen scheint hinter den Anrufen "Prodialog" aus Bonn zu stehen, wie hier schon gepostet wurde.
Ich rief dort zweimal an, glaube die Bonner Nummer, (an zwei Tagen hintereinander) und bekam von der ersten Dame erzählt "sie sehe gerade das sie sich verwält hat" und entschuldigte sich dafür. Nächsten Tag aber wieder Anruf von der Nummer und ich gleich zurück gerufen. Diesmal war ne andere Dame dran die meinte sie sei so ne Art (Telefon-)Zentrale. Ich beschwerde mich über die ANrufe und fragte wer sie überhaupt sei und da bekamm ich die Antwort mit "Prodialog". Sie war eher unfreundlich und wollte oder konnte mir auch sonst nicht weiter helfen (Meine Frage war warum ich von denen angerufen werde?). Das wars.
Hatte dann im Internet noch nach Prodialog geschaut und mich auf deren Seite umgeschaut prodialog - Combine Interests.
Seitdem bekomme ich keine Anrufe mehr

grüße

achso: bin auch bei eplus!


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

hey, habe auch letzte woche einen anruf von 01805012855 bekommen und gerade eben die 022852888. GUT, dass ich bei beiden nummern nicht dran gehen konnte! was kann man denn dagegen tun???gibts bei euch was neues???
lg


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

*01805012855*

Diese Nummer ruft mich bereits schon zum zweiten Mal an. Beim ersten Mal bin ich allerdings nicht dran und eben dachte ich mir es sei vielleicht irgendeine Service Nummer von BASE... als ich ans Handy bin hat mit jedoch keiner geantworten ... ich hab schon Bammel vor der Handyrechnung ... 
Wollte ja grad mal im Internet schauen ob sich was im finden lässt und war ja klar ... ohne Erfolg nur das ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin.
So ein Scheiß


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Die geben bei mir auch keine Ruhe, das nervt langsam. Ich wüsste auch gern, was man dagegen tun kann, und natürlich wie die an meine Nummer gekommen sind.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

ich wurd vorhin um 10 von der nr: 01805012855 angerufen und letzte woche von 022852888.
bin bei beiden net rangegangen da mein handy eh auf lautlos steht und ichs net gemerkt habe.
dachte eben das ich nun mal im internet gucken sollte und bin auch nur auf das forum hier gestoßen.
naja, mal sehen was dabei rauskommt ^^


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

01805012855, klopfte grade an als ich am telefonieren war, ging ran, sagte Hallo und hörte nur ein kurzes Rauschen bis aufgelegt wurde.
Worum handelt es sich bei dieser Nummer?
Bin BASE Kunde und der erste Gedanke war, dass es sich um jemanden von Eplus handelt..
Was tun?


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man sich mal an den Verbraucherschutz wenden!! Immerhin gibt e-plus oder Base einfach unsere Nummern weiter!! Habe meine HandyNummer ebenfalls nie bei irgendwelchen Gewinnspielen etc. abgegeben!
> Nur Freunde und Familie haben meine Nummer....



was ist das für ein quatsch? wenn du keine ahnung hast, lass solche beiträge ... eplus (also auch das töchterchen base) gibt rufnummern NICHT weiter .... eplus hat 2008 den meisten umsatz von den vier mobilfunkanbietern gemacht .. die haben das also wohl kaum nötig ...

also, informier dich erst und gib net anderen die schuld für deine blödheit


----------



## xkay_BASE (23 Januar 2009)

*Aw: 01805012855*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Diese Nummer ruft mich bereits schon zum zweiten Mal an. Beim ersten Mal bin ich allerdings nicht dran und eben dachte ich mir es sei vielleicht irgendeine Service Nummer von BASE... als ich ans Handy bin hat mit jedoch keiner geantworten ... ich hab schon Bammel vor der Handyrechnung ...
> Wollte ja grad mal im Internet schauen ob sich was im finden lässt und war ja klar ... ohne Erfolg nur das ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin.
> So ein Scheiß



kann dich beurhigen .. ist kein dienst von EPS und auf der rechnung siehste auch nix, wenn du dort nicht selber anrufst


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Habe grade mit dem ECHTEN Base Kundenservice gesprochen, Base WEIß NULL über diese Anrufe, ich habe mit jemandem aus der Geschäftsleitung gesprochen, das Problem soll wohl behoben werden. Die Firma Prodialog rief ich unbekannt von meinem Festnetz auf deren Festnetz Nummer an, und wurde nach Passwort, Telefon Nummer, Adresse und Namen gefragt damit sie mich aus der "Liste" streichen können.
Ich gab der unfreundlichen Dame nur meine Nummer, und das mit den zusätzlichen Worten: SIE MÜSSEN DEN REST JA HABEN WENN SIE FÜR BASE ARBEITEN!
Sie fing an mich anzupöbeln und als ich sie darauf hinwies dass ich rein rechtlich schon jemanden zu rate gezogen habe legte sie einfach auf.

BASE kann jedoch versichern dass KEINE Nummern an Dritte weitergegeben wurden, die Base Kundenberaterin riet mir die Anrufe abzuweisen und sollten sie sich innerhalb der nächsten Tage doch wiederholen die Firma schriftlich darauf hinzuweisen es zu unterlassen.
Habe echt die Schnautze voll, klingelt mit dieser dummen Nummer 01805.. und der 0228.. seit 6 Tagen täglich 3/4 mal bei mir..
Hebt man ab kann aber niiiiemand etwas sagen und die Nummer legt einfach nur auf!


----------



## Unregistriert (23 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Ich schau hier regelmäßig vorbei, weil ich endlich mal erfahren möchte, was hinter diesen Anrufen steckt. Was wirklich erstaunlich ist, dass hier wohl nur E-Plus und Base Kunden betroffen sind. Erstaunlich finde ich auch, dass es hier einen ziemlich aggressiven E-Plus verteidiger gibt. Das entspricht ja schon fast den manchmal unverschämten Kundendienst von Base. Ich kann nur nicht den Zweck dieser Anrufe nachvollziehen. Ich hoffe, dass es sich endlich mal aufklären wird, oder die Anrufe verschwinden. Am besten beides.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

hallo ich wurde jetzt auch schon mehrfach von dieser nummer(01805012855)0 angerufen und bekam auch schon eine sms mit dem inhalt "good news" weiß denn jemand wer das ist?


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> hallo ich wurde jetzt auch schon mehrfach von dieser nummer(01805012855)0 angerufen und bekam auch schon eine sms mit dem inhalt "good news" weiß denn jemand wer das ist?


achja bin auch bei eplus


----------



## Unregistriert (25 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Ich bekomme auch die letzten tage nur anrufe von der 01805... und der 0228... bin auch e-plus kunde...
weiss nur das das langsam wirklich nervt!!!


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Ich hoff ja echt nur das es uns nichts kostet ...


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hallo zusammen, 

jetzt habe ich hier schon alles mögliche gelesen und jeder beschwert sich über die Anrufe in Abwesenheit, verständlicherweise, aber eine Info fehtl mir persönlich noch.

Das die Nummer mit der vorwahl 0228 von der Firma Prodialog kommt habe ich nun verstanden aber was ist mit dieser 01805 nummer ??? Gehört die auch zu denen oder ist das eine andere Firma ?? 

Ich werde Jede Woche 1-2 mal von dieser Nummer angewählt und meistens passiert das vormittags. Ich bin auch BASE Kunde.

Ich gehe aus prinzip nicht dran da es eine (wenn ich dort anrufen würde) kostenpflichtige Nummer ist. 

Ich denke mal das das auch das Ziel dieser Leute ist. 
So lange anrufen und dann auflegen wenn einer dran geht bis derjenige dann zurückruft ! 

Also um zu meiner eigentlichen Frage zurückzukommen, ist die 01805 nummer auch von dieser Firma Prodialog ??? 
Ich komme aus Bonn und würde da sogar mal evtl. persönlich vorbei fahren !! 

Gruß 
Unregistriert )


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Bei mir war es ähnliche geschichte. Bin Base Kunde. Vor zwei Wochen hat mich 01805012855 angerufen. Die Frau hatte für mich ein tolles Angebot - internet flatrate für 10 euro monatlich (6 monate). Sofort wollte sie mein passwort wissen oder mein geb. datum. Ich hab es natürlich nicht verraten. nach eine woche wieder so ein anruf und zwei tage später (samstag) wieder - bin nich rangegangen. Und heute entgangene anrufe 22852888 ß bin nichr rangegangen da ich gerade telefoniert habe. ... merkwürdig das ganze.


----------



## Unregistriert (26 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Bin auch BASE-Kunde und wurde auch bereits mehrmals von den beiden Rufnummern angerufen (fast taglich in der Mittagszeit von 0228..). 
Letzter Anruf von 01805... war an diesem Samstag (24.01.09) in der Mittagszeit, habe den Hörer abgenommen, war blos ein Rauschen zu hören, habe sofort aufgelegt. Ich denke auch, dass BASE mit dem ganzen Scheiß was zu tun hat. Es kann aber natürlich auch sein, dass die Konkurenz von BASE und E-plus den beiden einen Schaden einrichten möchte.


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hallo,

habe bin gerade auf die Thematik mit der Nummer gestoßen. Ich hatte auch so einen Anruf, über die 01805012855. Es ging darum, man wollte mir als Bestandskunde von Base eine Internetflat anbieten, für einen Monat kostenlos, aber wohl mit der Bedingung sie danach 5 weitere Monate zu nutzen für 10 € pro Monat. Das Ganze sollte per SMS bestätigt werden, ist aber nicht geschehen, Anruf war am 19.01.2009. Bei Rücksprache mit der Kundenbetreuung von Base, hat mir die Beraterin bestätigt, dass es sich tatsächlich um einen Anruf aus dem Outbound -Callcenter von Base gehandelt hat und konnte den Vorgang auch einsehen. Aktiviert worden ist die Internetflat allerdings nicht, das habe ich in diesem Gespräch auch ausdrücklich abgelehnt. 

Beste Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hallo!

Ich habe zuerst eine SMS erhalten - eine Partnervermittlung für's WOchenende, als hätte ich mich dafür irgendwo angemeldet! Und auch noch für eine Frau, obwohl ich selbst eine bin - in dieser SMS stand die besagte 01805-Nummer, die ich bei INteresse anrufen solle. Natürlich habe ich das nicht getan und die SMS gelöscht. Seitdem bekomme ich aber auch ständig Anrufe von der Nummer - bin aber nie drangegangen, da ich auch ANgst hatte, dass es dann teuer wird. Heute habe ich aber dort angerufen: Zuerst vom Festnetz - da bekommt man die Auskunft, dass man sich wohl verwählt hat, weil diese Servicenummer momentan nicht aktiv ist. Dann habe ich es mit dem Handy probiert (direkt nachdem ich den Anruf erhielt) - da wurde mir nur per Band gesagt, dass ich außerhalb der Servicezeit anrufe - sehr suspekt! Was wollen die? Ich bin übrigens auch Base-Kunde und werde diese Nummer nun über die Servicehotline sperren lassen.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Also mittlerweile werde ich eigentlich täglich angerufen, aber immer nur von dieser 01805012855 Nummer und bin ebenfalls BASE Kunde. Es nervt. Da muss doch was getan werden.
Anscheinend sind nur BASE und E-Plus Kunden betroffen. Ob sich da irgendjemand illegal Zugang zu einigen Daten verschafft hat? Hm...? Hab bisschen Angst vor der Rechnung. Gibt ja Nummer wo es einen was kostet wenn man ran geht und leider Gottes hab ich das beim zeiten Anruf getan.


----------



## Heiko (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Ist nur schwer vorstellbar, dass das wirklich ohne Hinweis was kostet wenn Du ran gehst wenn es klingelt.


----------



## webwatcher (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Wäre sehr interessant, wie so etwas auf dem Einzelverbindungsnachweis aussehen würde. 
Schlicht, ich kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen


----------



## Unregistriert (27 Januar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Zum Glück bin ich nich alleine mit dem problem!

Geht bei mir auch schon seit Tagen mit dieser 01805 nummer!

Bin auch Base Kunde!

Also Fazit: einfach nich rangehen!?



so langsam bin ich auch genervt davon!



>MFG


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Februar 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hallo,
bekomme "nur" Anrufe von 00049, dieses aber 2-3 mal am Tag.
Es war Ende letzten Jahres so schlimm und nervig das ich die Rufnummer gewechselt hatt. Sei Anfang des Jahres geht es nun wieder los...aber wie gesagt nur die 00049.
Hab die Nummer jetzt auf die Sperrliste gesetzt (klingelt jetzt nicht mehr, bekomme nur noch ne Anzeige das die angerufen haben).
Das komische: bin KEIN E-Plus Kunde, sondern T-Mobile...


----------



## planetopia123 (17 März 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hallo,
ich arbeite für ein nationales Wissensmagazin und suche Opfer von unerwünschten Anrufen, die schließlich auch mal mit einem dieser Anrufer gesprochen haben. Wir suchen nach der Quelle dieser Anrufe, aber die Telefonnummern nachzuverfolgen bleibt leider meist erfolglos. Um rauszufinden, welche Callcenter hinter den Anrufen stecken und in wessen Auftrag sie arbeiten, brauchen wir also eure Mithilfe!

Es wäre toll, wenn sich möglichst viele Betroffene bei uns melden würden, um uns von ihren Erfahrungen bzw. Gesprächen mit diesem Callcenter zu erzählen. Nur so können wir dann schließlich Druck auf diejenigen machen, die mit solchen Agenturen zusammenarbeiten - und solche Anrufe beenden.

Bitte meldet euch doch mal bei mir! Ihr erreicht mich unter +49 (0)6131 / 600-2637 oder [email protected]. 

Vielen Dank und beste Grüße,
Silke Hamann


----------



## webwatcher (17 März 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Der Aufruf erfolgt mit Zustimmung der Betreiber.


----------



## Unregistriert (6 August 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hey 
bei mir dass gleiche
bloß ich bin T mobile kunde.


----------



## Unregistriert (11 August 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

wurde hier jeder nur von der 00049 nummer angerufen?
wurde hier schon jemand von der 00049 833 1966 531 angerufen? diese ruft seit geraumer zeit auch jede woche mindestens einmal an...
was hat die recherche von planetopia ergeben?

lg


----------



## Unregistriert (17 August 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

hier scheint wirklich system hinter zu stecken... auch ich wurde von 00049 833 usw über wochen hinweg angerufen. heute bin ich zum ersten mal rangegangen. aber nachdem ich dies getan hatte wurde aufgelegt. 
schade nur das sich dafür niemand verantwortlich zeichnet und selbst der verbraucherschutz geld für eine auskunft via email verlangt. 
auch mich würden die erkenntnisse der reportage sehr interessieren!

lg

PS: auch ich bin, kaum zu glauben nach den ganzen beiträgen, eplus kunde


----------



## Unregistriert (18 August 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hallo,

sehr merkwürdig das Ganze, werde jetzt auch schon seit zwei Tagen von der 00049 833 1966 531 angerufen - bin aber nie dran gegangen. 
Bin übrigens E-Plus Kunde - würde gerne wissen, was dahinter steckt.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

auf der website steht mehr zu der nummer 

Anrufe von Telefonnummer 000498331966531 oder +4900498331966531 Zeitungsabo nicht aus Deutschland Cold Calls Telefon-Werbung


----------



## Marco (21 August 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Und auf der Webseite steht noch viel mehr http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/08331966531

Zu der anderen Seite fällt mir nur ein "Selten so ein Blödsinn gelesen".

Gruß Marco


----------



## perfecto (24 August 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bekomme seit ca. 2 Monaten von +49 00498331966531 täglich mehrmals Anrufe. Als ich abnahm, wurde aufgelegt oder es war bereits ein Freizeichen zu hören.
Anfangs habe ich mehrmals zurück gerufen, als ich dann aber meine Juli-Telefonrechnung bekam, war der Rechnungsbetrag ca. 20,- EUR über meinem sonstigen Betrag.
Genau 18,94 für Auslandsgespräche. da ich aber nicht ins Ausland telefoniert habe und bei der Telekom nachfragte, sagte man mir, dass ich nach Rumänien telefoniert haben soll.
Nachdem ich heute dieses Forum gelesen und daraufhin gegoogelt habe, bin ich auf diese Seite gestoßen:
Vorwahlen, Landesvorwahlen
Um die Bezahlung werde ich wohl nicht drum rum kommen.
Und nochwas: Bei mir wird ständig auf meiner Festnetznummer angerufen. Nicht auf meinen D2-Handy.


----------



## Unregistriert (24 August 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

um Gottes Willen nicht bezahlen! abwarten bis der Mahnbescheid kommt, dann Einspruch erheben und dann kommt mit Sicherheit nichts mehr. Die Telekom besteht nicht auf der Zahlung. Wenn das Geld nich freiwillig kommt klinkt die Telekom sich aus und die Gesellschaft die hinter der Tel.-Nr. steckt geht nicht zum Gericht!
Ich würde anzeigen.

Gruß
Felix


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 August 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

mir hat es leider einen Beitrag zerhaut eben, daher nochmals stenographisch:

http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/00498331966531
http://whocallsme.com/Phone-Number.aspx/08331966531

da wird auch eine "time for holiday ag" erwähnt
google

interessant auch das:
Forum, Kassensturz, SF 1

Die Namen, die man dort lesen kann (M*W*, W*I*), darf ich hier nicht schreiben - aber... das sind interessante Namen...

Das beantwortet noch nicht die Frage, wie hohe Gebühren entstehen können... Aber - wie gesagt - es scheinen da doch einschlägig bekannte Personen involviert zu sein...


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

auch ich erhalte ständig anrufe mit dieser vorwahl..ooo49..nicht nur auf dem handy auch noch auf dem festnetz..das nervt total und ich finde es wird zeit das nachforschungen angestellt werden, denn wir als laien haben keine lust uns womöglich auch noch unschuldigerweise abzocken zu lassen..

gruß melanie


----------



## Unregistriert (28 August 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

hallo 
hier nochmal melanie..ich hatte vergessen zu erwähnen das ich kein e-plus kunde bin..sondern t-mobile..also schaffen sie es wohl an alle anbieter zu kommen..sauerei..ich hoffe unsere anbieter sind so fair und stellen uns nichts in rechnung..


----------



## Unregistriert (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

hallo
bekomme seit gestern ständig anrufe von 00049251276000 und seit dem auch anrufe von der nummer 0041325120486 wenn man ran geht wird aufgelegt gehe jetzt auch nicht mehr dran habe die vermutung das es abzocker sind und darauf warten das man zurück ruft (und dann kommt die hohe rechnung!?! nein danke) da es ja immer nur anrufe in abwesenheit sind oder es wird direckt aufgelegt wenn man ran geht 
ich bekomme die anrufe nur auf dem festnetz und bin bei 1&1


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Na Prima,

nun geht der Mist mit dem Festnetz los!! Bei mir versucht zuhause eine 0004922898480 oder 0004922888480 anzurufen seit anfang der Woche... Ausserdem wurde mein Lebensgefährte von einer Firma aus der Schweiz angerufen... Äusserst nervig...


----------



## Marco (15 Mai 2010)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Na Prima,
> 
> nun geht der Mist mit dem Festnetz los!! Bei mir versucht zuhause eine 0004922898480 oder 0004922888480 anzurufen seit anfang der Woche... Ausserdem wurde mein Lebensgefährte von einer Firma aus der Schweiz angerufen... Äusserst nervig...



Dann klopfe Kabeldeutschland auf die Hände.

Gruß Marco


----------



## Unregistriert (12 Juni 2010)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Wenn man als zum Glück (noch) nicht Betroffener so einen Thread zufällig liest, der im Januar 2009 beginnt, über 10 Seiten geht und dann plötzlich zu sterben scheint - ohne dass das Problem auch nur annähernd "gelöst" wurde - dann fragt man sich schon, in welchem Film man ist.
Werden die vielen Thread-Teilnehmer nicht mehr mit Anrufen belästigt? Oder haben sie alle gleichzeitig entnervt aufgegeben, sich auszutauschen? So richtig konkret und mit Nachdruck scheint sich auch kaum jemand bei E-Plus, Base oder der Telekom beschwert zu haben... Bei den Providern wird ja schließlich die Technik vorgehalten, über die der Mißbrauch abläuft. 
Ich staune jedenfalls ein wenig.


----------



## Kabel Deutschland (17 Juni 2010)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Auch ich habe gerade dieses Thema gefunden, nachdem ich von dieser 00049-Nummer (0004922898480) angerufen wurde. Gleicher Ablauf: Anruf, keine Antwort, nur Rauschen.

Ich werde mal sehen, wie sich das in den kommenden Tagen entwickelt.
Erstaunt bin ich darüber, dass meine Nummer zu Kabel Deutschland gehört und gerade mal einen Monat alt ist. Ich habe sie also definitiv nicht irgendwo angegeben. Einzig notwendigerweise bei der dell-Technikhotline heute - das wäre ja äußerst flott weitergegeben.

Na ja mal abwarten, wie es weitergeht...


----------



## Reducal (18 Juni 2010)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*



Kabel Deutschland schrieb:


> ....dass meine Nummer zu Kabel Deutschland gehört und gerade mal einen Monat alt ist. Ich habe sie also definitiv nicht irgendwo angegeben....


...aber vielleicht der vorherige Inhaber?


----------



## Toter Mann (18 Juli 2010)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Ich löse die Probleme mit solchen Anrufern seit Anfang des Jahres auf skurille, aber wirksame Art und Weise. 
Wenn der Anrufer sagt, er möchte xxx sprechen, frage ich ob er von der Lebensversicherung ist weil die gewünschte Person xxx vor ca. 3 Monaten verstorben ist und wir immer noch auf die Auszahlung der Versicherungssumme warten.
Prompt wird sich entschuldigt und die Daten des "Verstorbenen" werden gelöscht ohne darum zu bitten.
Der letzte Anruf war Ende April.
Seitdem herrscht Totenstille

In diesem Sinne.
Einen schönen Tag


----------



## Unregistriert (28 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hallo,

meine Mutter wurde mehrmals von einer 0180 / 5285274 angerufen, meist vormittags. Komischerweise hatte ihre Freundin die Nummer auch im Display und dachte wir hätten sie angerufen. Wie geht denn sowas ?

Hat jemand auch schon Erfahrung damit ?


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2010)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Ich habe genau das selbe in grün. Bin Basekunde und habe eine Internetflat fürs ipohne angeboten bekommen und zugeschlagen-quasi. Dahinter verbirgt sich eine Firma Pro Dialog-ein Callcenter, der Rechte von Base gekauft hat und somit Angebote von denen vertreiben darf. Habe das von meinem Baseladen erfahren, da ich mit diesen Leuten einen riesen Ärger habe. 
Ich habe die Internetflat dazu gebucht (fürs Handy) und Base möchte jetzt 1300 Euro, da dieser Callcenterladen das zwar eingestellt hat, aber wohl nicht richtig. Naja für die Dummheit dieser Leute zahle ich gewiss nicht. Bin gespannt was das für ein Ende nimmt. Finde es aber schade, dass Base zu unseriös geworden ist und diesen  [ edit] laden Zusatzverträge abschließen lässt und die sich dann nicht dran halten.


----------



## Unregistriert (9 November 2010)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Achso... ehe ich es vergesse, die 1300 Euro sollen Internetgebühren sein... Lachhaft. Obwohl ich ne Internetflat gebucht habe...


----------



## Hippo (9 November 2010)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

Hast Du es schriftlich daß Du die I-net-Flat beantragt hast?
Wenn ja - Kopie davon an den Provider und gut ist
Und nen neuen Anbieter suchen


----------



## Teleton (9 November 2010)

*AW: Sonderbare Rufnummern in Abwesenheit*

So einfach ist es leider nicht. Hast Du eine Bestätigung, dass Dir eine Flat auch eingerichtet wurde (und nicht nur beantragt)? Ab wann?  Deckt sich das im Einzelverbindungsnachweis mit den behaupteten Nutzungszeiten? 

Mit sowas besser ab zum Anwalt oder Verbraucherzentrale. Dabei an die Frist aus §45i TKG -8 Wochen- denken.


----------



## Qwert (27 November 2012)

Unregistriert schrieb:


> Seit Montag habe ich zwei Anrufe in Abwesenheit erhalten.
> 
> Rufnummern:
> 
> ...


 
Hatte auch einen Anruf! Bei mir Umfrage im Namen von Nissan. Zufriedenheit mit Werkstatt-Auto wurde abgefragt. Scheint in Ordnung, da Name und Adresse der Werkstatt bekannt war.


----------



## jupp11 (27 November 2012)

Qwert schrieb:


> Scheint in Ordnung, da Name und Adresse der Werkstatt bekannt war.


Sofern man  nicht Kunde bei Nissan ist und und/oder denen die Erlaubnis gegeben hat,  mit solchen Abfragen zu belästigen,  ist es nicht in Ordnung sondern ein unerlaubter Werbeanruf.


----------



## BenTigger (27 November 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Sofern man nicht Kunde bei Nissan ist ist es nicht in Ordnung sondern ein unerlaubter Werbeanruf.


Tja, ich bin nicht Nissankunde, sondern bei Toyota und es ist die gleiche Rufnummer die mich zur Zufriedenheitsbefragung anrief, da ein Servicecenter die Befragungen im Auftrag diverser Autohäuser macht.
Zumindest wurde ich im Vorfeld von meiner Werkstatt dazu um Erlaubniss gefragt.
Also nicht gleich behaupten, alle Anrufe der Nummer ist unerlaubt, wenn man kein Nissankunde ist.


----------



## jupp11 (27 November 2012)

Verbrauchernummern können nicht für ColdCalls  "vererbt" werden


----------



## Hippo (27 November 2012)

Jupp man kann auch überreagieren. Ich unterscheide da sehr wohl zwischen einem penetranten Coldcaller der mich wenns pressiert 3x die Woche anruft und was verticken will und einem Anruf nach einem Werkstattbesuch der von den Autoherstellern initiiert wird um die Werkstattqualität zu überprüfen.
Genauso packe ich nicht die Abmahnungskeule aus wenn hier am Dorf eine Frau versucht sich mit kleinen Schneiderarbeiten ein Zubrot zu verdienen und von den Kindern mal einen Werbezettel verteilen läßt und dieser trotz "Keine Werbung" am Briefkasten drin landet.


----------



## BenTigger (27 November 2012)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Verbrauchernummern können nicht für ColdCalls "vererbt" werden


Und wer hat behauptet, es war ein Cold Call?
Er fragte nur an, wer in seiner Abwesenheit bei ihm angerufen haben könnte. Vielleicht war er ja auch in einer Werkstatt mit seinem Auto.


----------



## Karl Hilpolt (8 März 2014)

Qwert schrieb:


> Hatte auch einen Anruf! Bei mir Umfrage im Namen von Nissan. Zufriedenheit mit Werkstatt-Auto wurde abgefragt. Scheint in Ordnung, da Name und Adresse der Werkstatt bekannt war.




Wie muss man das verstehen? Für die Umfrage wird man dann aus Kenia angerufen, und das soll seriös sein?

Bin Ebenfalls EPlus Kunde und gleichzeitig auch Nissan Kunde. Ich werde in jüngster Zeit immer von einer Nummer 0004940369833759 ungebeten angerufen.

Alles sehr dubios.


----------



## Hippo (9 März 2014)

Und wie kommst Du jetzt auf Kenia? Das hat 0254 als LKZ

Die 0004940369833759 ist eine Hamburger Nummer (keine Ahnung woher die führende Null kommt) aber eine LKZ mit 0004 gibts nicht
Und lt Tellows (wie oben beschrieben kommt die von Nissan)


----------



## Karl Hilpolt (9 März 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Und wie kommst Du jetzt auf Kenia? Das hat 0254 als LKZ
> 
> Die 0004940369833759 ist eine Hamburger Nummer (keine Ahnung woher die führende Null kommt) aber eine LKZ mit 0004 gibts nicht
> Und lt Tellows (wie oben beschrieben kommt die von Nissan)



Von Deutschland aus nicht, aber umgekehrt. Wird auch so im Netz beschrieben. Beispielsweise hier: http://www.sperr-notruf.de/resources/landesvorwahlen_fuer_deutschland.pdf

Karl Hilpolt, [...]

_[Mailadresse entfernt. (bh)
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/Nutzungsregeln ]_


----------



## BenTigger (9 März 2014)

Hippo schrieb:


> Die 0004940369833759 ist eine Hamburger Nummer (keine Ahnung woher die führende Null kommt)



Naja, es gibt schon komische Telefonanlagen 
Wenn ich aus dem Büro in Hamburg anrufe, muss ich auch 0040369833xxxx wählen. 
Naja das ist eben als eine Nebenstelle geschaltet und die erste 0 ist fürs Amt. 0001 ist dann die Vorwahl für die USA.
Mein Bürotelefon zeigt dann auch immer eine Null mehr an, falls ich auf Rückruf drücke...


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2014)

Scheint mir auch eine suboptimal konfigurierte Telefonanlage dahinter zu stecken.


----------



## M.H (13 August 2021)

Hey kennt jemand die Nummer 00049405530552181
Werde ständig angerufen. Hab sie jetzt erstmal blockiert. 
Na ich bin zwar nicht bei E Plus aber es ist nervig


----------



## jupp11 (13 August 2021)

Die Nummer 00049 ist die Vorwahl von Kenia




__





						Anrufe von einer 00049 Ländervorwahl? - Antwort.net
					

Grundsätzlich beginnen alle internationalen Vorwahlen mit 2 Nullen - ein Anruf aus dem Ausland nach Deutschland wird also beispielsweise über ...




					www.antwort.net
				




und ist mit ziemlicher Sicherheit gespooft.


> Call-ID spoofing: Manipulierte Telefonnummer
> 
> Eine andere Möglichkeit wie die 00049 zustande kommen könnte ist, dass der Anrufer die angezeigte Nummer über ein technisches Verfahren namens Call-ID spoofing manipuliert hat. Dabei kann der Anrufer über eine spezielle Software eine beliebige Nummer anzeigen lassen - unter anderem auch eine 00049 Vorwahl ist da möglich.
> 
> Im Rahmen eines Telefonbetrugs stellt sich dann die Frage, warum der Anrufer nicht gleich die echte internationale Vorwahl von Deutschland +49 verwendet - eventuell kann auch hier ein einfacher Eingabefehler dahinter stecken.



Was wollen die Abzocker denn? Hast du mal reingehört?


----------



## Hippo (24 August 2021)

Es gibt bei Fritzboxen auch die Möglichkeit die (angezeigte) vorangestellte Nulleranzahl einzustellen.
Wenn Du jetzt mal eine Null weniger nimmst und suchst ...








						040530552181  Warnung vor dieser Telefonnummer
					

Telefonnummer 040530552181 wurde als Spam erkannt ✔ 33 Kommentare ✔ 55 Blockierungen ✔ 746 mal gesucht ✔ Jetzt informieren und vor Spam-Anrufen schützen!




					www.cleverdialer.de
				




Wobei auch Jupps Spoofing eine Möglichkeit ist. Kenia ists aber nicht


----------

